# Houses at Summer Bay or Orange Lake



## neash (Jan 21, 2010)

I have both on hold for August 2010. Going with DD (17), 2 of her friends, and probably a friend of mine. I have 3BR units on hold in both resorts.

Which of these 2 resorts would be better with teens? 

OLCC is mega resort - but will I have to drive them from one place to the other within the resort?

Do any of these resorts offer free shuttles to the parks? or will I have to drive them back and forth?

Anything else I may need to consider?

Thanks for helping me decide.


----------



## Nancy (Jan 21, 2010)

I love the Houses at Summer Bay.  They have a private pool.  They have a shuttle to the parks, don't know if free or a charge.  

OLCC is a mega resort with lots to do.  They have an internal bus system.

Nancy


----------



## bnoble (Jan 21, 2010)

Personally, I'd go with Houses, but teens may prefer a community pool to the private-pool setup of Houses.  Yes, Summer Bay has community pools too, but with one your backyard, it always seems so *far*. ;-)


----------



## BellaWyn (Jan 21, 2010)

*Mid-September Weather?*

I've been reading all sorts of great things about the Houses.  What's the weather like mid-September?  Just did a hold on a 09/18 check-in exchanging in from a Red-float hotel AI unit in Vallarta.  Seemed like a ridiculously good trade so what's the catch?

Also, how does this compare to a 3BR stay at Bonnet Creek (aside from the distance to Disney)?


----------



## bnoble (Jan 22, 2010)

> What's the weather like mid-September?


Like living inside the mouth of a St. Bernard.

But, it's a pool home.  That's a darn nice way to spend a week in Orlando.  If you aren't going back and forth a lot, it would be very hard to beat the Houses.


----------



## elaine (Jan 22, 2010)

*toss up--but leaning towards Houses*

why do'nt you ask your DD?  Would they like a "private pool" with use of a community pool (and they can swim in the lake and they have the pyramid climber in the lake (cost $10 or so)--very popular with kids/teens--you can't swim at OLCC in the lake, but they have jet skis, etc. There are more activities at OLCC and OLCC has 3 different large pool areas--for a lot of variety.  Houses are a great set-up--nice screened lanai area around pool--so no mosquitos.  Plus, swimming late at night, if you want.  
Houses has a shuttle--it used to be $8 each way---you can go down 192, turn on Black Lake Road and then Sherbeth RD-it is a great back way.  Distance is only about 5 minutes longer from House than OLCC.  Sometimes, we have them take a bus to AKL at then end of the day and we pick them up there, as it is right off Sherbeth Rd and is much easier to rendez-vous at the lobby vs. trying to pick up from a park--we just tell security we are picking up someone at the lobby--no problems.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 22, 2010)

Definitely the Houses. If they want a public pool, the resort has those as well. They'll love the double master suites. Only problem I can see is disappointment from the 2 that get stuck with the third bedroom.

Sheila


----------



## BellaWyn (Jan 22, 2010)

bnoble said:


> Like living inside the mouth of a St. Bernard.


Alrighty then!   Thanks Brian for the heads up! 

DH prefers our Arizona "dry" heat.  More like the underside of a gila monster's belly.


----------



## neash (Jan 22, 2010)

*Houses it is *

I confirmed the Houses at Summer Bay. Thank you to all who replied.

Elaine, DD seemed more enamoured with Orange Lake but I think the slight chance of the foul smell in the East Village put her off. Also I was not too keen on chauffering them from one place to the other within the resort.

And when I told her about the swimming in the lake, and the pyramid climber, she was sold 

I like your idea af not driving all the way to the Park but meet them at AKL. Well, August is a long way away. I have plenty of time to make detailed plans.


----------



## melpollard (May 17, 2010)

What does AKL mean in the above posts?


----------



## DianeV (May 17, 2010)

Animal Kingdom Lodge


----------



## Happytravels (May 20, 2010)

neash said:


> I confirmed the Houses at Summer Bay. Thank you to all who replied.
> 
> Elaine, DD seemed more enamoured with Orange Lake but I think the slight chance of the foul smell in the East Village put her off. Also I was not too keen on chauffering them from one place to the other within the resort.
> 
> ...



GREAT CHOICE......We have stayed at the Houses and would go back again in a heartbeat.  Check out some pictures in the link below......


----------



## carl2591 (May 20, 2010)

the houses are nice.. it shady around them and you don't have to jockey for parking. The pyramid thing is kinda fun, there is a trampoline in the lake as well..  

You can rent paddle boats, jet skis, small powered boats, etc on the lake.
there is a mini golf course, a couple water type parks you can use, the main pool area is nice and the new pool area at end is very nice.

it a great place to stay with kids..


----------



## silentg (May 22, 2010)

What is the "foul smell" comment about Orange Lake?  Also, Summer Bay has a shuttle that goes to and from the Disney Parks. I have stayed at both resorts. I am an owner at Orange Lake and have always enjoyed staying there.  Summer Bay is nice too.


----------



## neash (Jul 12, 2010)

silentg said:


> What is the "foul smell" comment about Orange Lake?  Also, Summer Bay has a shuttle that goes to and from the Disney Parks. I have stayed at both resorts. I am an owner at Orange Lake and have always enjoyed staying there.  Summer Bay is nice too.



Sorry I did not see your message until today. I had read several users comments, both here and OY on TSFMS, about a strange smell in OLCC East Village, or was it West, I don't remember, so I was a little skeptical (sp?)


----------



## DianeV (Jul 12, 2010)

We just stayed in a 3BR at Orange Lake East Village and only smelled the smell 2 times and it was super humid out when we did and it had just rained. The space in the unit is great as there are 2 master bedrooms with king bed and pullout couch and 2 double in the other bedroom. Probably better set up than Houses at Summer Bay

BUT..Orange Lake is waaaay too big. It seemed like a hassle to think of getting in the car and driving to get anywhere. We did that one time for the Splash  Village pool area (which was really nice)


----------



## Dori (Jul 12, 2010)

That is the reason we do not care for OLCC. We were placed way back in the boonies, and it was about a 10-15 minute walk to the pool. We absolutely adored staying in the Houses.

Dori


----------

